# Batchdatei ohne Cmd-Bildschirm



## wireboy (3 September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Beckhoffsteuerung und muß Fertigteile mit Daten bedrucken.
Die Druckdateien werden von einem externem Programm zur Verfügung gestellt und liegen mit Dateiname= Barcodenummer auf dem Netz. 
Ich mache es so, daß ich sobald ich ein Teil bedrucken muß mit der SPS eine Batchdatei starte und als Kommandoparameter den Barcode mitgebe. 
Die Batchdatei kopiert dann die Druckdatei auf die serielle Schnittstelle des PC und der Drucker hat die richtigen Daten.
Funktioniert als super gut. Hat aber einen Schönheitsfehler:
Jedesmal, wenn die Batchdatei getsratet wird geht die DOS-Oberfläche auf und sofort wieder zu. Habe schon versucht die cmd.exe nur minimiert zu starten und auch das Fenster auf minimale Größe zusammenzuschieben.

Kann man Batchdatei quasi im Hintergrund laufen lassen? 
Wie sieht es mit Skripts aus? Laufen die im Hintergrund? Und können die auch Dateien einfach auf die serielle Schnittstelle umleiten?

Michael


----------



## seeba (3 September 2006)

wireboy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe eine Beckhoffsteuerung und muß Fertigteile mit Daten bedrucken.
> Die Druckdateien werden von einem externem Programm zur Verfügung gestellt und liegen mit Dateiname= Barcodenummer auf dem Netz.
> ...


WSH sollte das Problem mit dem schwarzen Fenster erledigen, aber wie's da mit'm Schnittstellenzugriff aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wireboy (3 September 2006)

Hallo Seeba,

laufen den VB-Skripte immer unsichtbar ab, solange man keine Messagebox aufruft oder dergleichen?

Michael


----------



## seeba (3 September 2006)

wireboy schrieb:


> Hallo Seeba,
> 
> laufen den VB-Skripte immer unsichtbar ab, solange man keine Messagebox aufruft oder dergleichen?
> 
> Michael


Ja, normal schon. Windows Forms kann ich damit ja eh nicht machen.


----------



## s7-würger (6 September 2006)

ich lasse über den Zeitplaner einige Tools (.exe und .bat) über einen anderen User laufen ....somit bekommt man nicht davon mit....

in einer batchdatei kann man aber auch "echo off" verwenden ....


----------



## wireboy (6 September 2006)

*RE: RE: Batchdatei*

Hallo S7-Würger,

mit der ECHO OFF Funktion kann ich zwar die Ausgabe von Text unterdrücken, aber der blöde CMD-Bildschirm (DOS-Fenster) kommt trotzdem kurzzeitig.

Michael


----------



## volker (6 September 2006)

eigentlch sollte das funktioneren.

habe z.b. 
dos-fenster aus protool
und auch im autostart von win
dort trage ich unter einstellungen/ausführen minimiert ein

die fenster öffnen sich dann nicht, sind aber loischerwese während der ausführung in der startleiste sichtbar.


----------



## wireboy (6 September 2006)

*Re: Re: Batchdatei*

Hallo Volker,

das Problem schein zu sein, daß ich ja eine PRINT.BAT aufrufe und Windows automatisch die Datei CMD.EXE aus dem Verzeichnis C:Windows\System32\ aufruft und die Batchdatei als Parameter übergibt. Wenn ich im Explorer mit der rechten Maustaste auf CMD.EXE klicke kann ich dort nicht minimiert ausführen einstellen.

Michael


----------



## Jo (6 September 2006)

aus der print.bat eine Verknüpfung (.lnk früher .pif) erzeugen
dort kannst du etliche Eigenschaften einstellen, z.Bsp. minimiert ausführen
(siehe Beitrag von Volker)
du mußt dann print.lnk aufrufen.
mfG. Jo


----------



## wireboy (7 September 2006)

*RE: RE: Batchdatei*

Hallo Jo,

das war ja mal eine zündende Idee. Mit einer Verknüpfung funktioniert es. Das DOS Fenster bleibt minimiert und man sieht nichts. Genial.

Michael


----------

